
An American Pedigree - prideout
https://prideout.net/lineage/
======
pepper07
Did you make the diagram with d3?

~~~
prideout
Of course :)

~~~
pepper07
Which d3 API?

~~~
prideout
I used the "partition" layout to make the sunburst diagram.

